# Good results with Milk Thistle!



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

Hi everyone, I am having some good results with managing constipation with a milkthistle/dandelion combination extract. At first the thistle made my intestines feel prickly and i ddin't know if I could tolerate it but the second day, using just three drops of the stuff in water I had no prickly sensation. I had read that milk thistle moisturizes the intestine and softens the stool. If your liver has too much heat (traditional chinese medicine)you will be contstipated and with menopause the dryness has gotten worse and hence problems. I also started fiber one cereal two weeks ago which helped as well. I had thought I had enough fiber since I have a good diet and take flax meal daily, but I guess not. Thses things combined with squatting while toileting using a laundry baskt to porp up legs has helped immeasurably. I can't advocate enough for the 'squat' and now feel its essential for colo-rectal health. Adelaide


----------



## ABNormal (May 24, 2006)

Adelaide, I had not heard that milk thistle would help C, but I will certainly try it. I have some because I thought that I would like to cleanse my liver. My sister had said that it was good for that. Another interesting item about milk thistle. I had also read somewhere that it was good for people who fall asleep, but then wake up at 2 or 3 in the morning and cannot get back to sleep. I did try the "squat" years ago, but didn't have the results you described. Hey, whatever works.


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

According to Chinese medicine excess liver heat can cause drying of the intestines and insomnia, so repoerts that milk thistle would help insomnia as well makes sense. Perhaps try the squat again by placing a laundry basket in front of the toilet for propping legs. Give it some time. it makes a lot of sense to evacuate this way.


----------

